# Paintball soll verboten werden



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

aus dem stern: *Nach dem Amoklauf von Winnenden waren Rufe nach einem schärferen Waffenrecht laut geworden. Jetzt haben die Koalitonsspitzen sich auf Maßnahmen geeinigt: (..) und Kampfspiele wie Paintball oder Laserdom werden verboten.*

spielt ihr? habt ihr schon mal jemanden markiert? was haltet ihr davon?

meine meinung: ein spiel verbieten hilft nicht weiter. jemand der aktiv in ner gemeinschaft spielt und sowas wie teamgeist erfährt wird nicht zum amokläufer. damit wieder ein schuss in den ofen. ich hoffe dass die menschen in diesem land irgendwann merken wie ihr leben immer mehr eingeschränkt wird ... und entsprechend wählen.

dazu kommt noch, dass der männliche jugendliche in diesem land durch die wehpflicht erstmal gezwungen ist töten zu lernen (ich weiss dass man sich drücken kann), ein sport der bisher erst ab 18 ausgeübt werden durfte, jetzt generell verboten werden soll. sport. spiel. raffen die noch was? *aufreg*


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon "markiert", war schon spannend und adrenalingeladen. Ich halte nicht viel von den Verbotsäusserungen und frage mich ob auch Spielzeug / Wasserpistolen verboten werden sollen?


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2009)

Eine Maßnahme, die abzusehen war aber wenig bringen wird. Denn Paitball ist wirklich ein Mannschaftssport, die Amokläufer waren jedoch alle samt Einzelgänger, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Somit trifft es wieder die falschen Leute. Ich glaube, da wir in einem Wahljahr sind, dass vieles wieder zu heiß gekocht wird. Es werden Versprechungen gemacht und kurz nach der Wahl wieder gebrochen.
Ich empfehle vor der Wahl unbedigt jedem mal die Wahlprogramme zu lesen und sich auch für die Politik einzusetzen. Denn es nützt nichts, anders zu wählen, wenn die Wahlversprechen dann doch geändert oder durch eine Koalition wieder gebrochen werden.
Wer entwas ändern möchte, muss daher politisch aktiv werden. Man braucht nicht mal viel Zeit, ab und an mal in Stadtteilbüro gehen, sich einer Partei anschließen oder mal zu demonstrieren schadet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

im grossen und ganzen hast du ja recht. aber in keinem programm steht

"wir verbieten paintball" oder "wir zensieren das internet" 

die programme kann man im grossen und ganzen in die tonne treten. da steht nur allgemeines blabla was sich bei rot, grün, schwarz und auch den extremeren nicht mal gross unterscheidet.

da hilft nur, dass wenn man sowas mitbekommt, was einem gegen den strich geht, sich die partei für sich als unwählbar zu merken. und wenn dann zum schluss noch eine übrig bleiben sollte, diese zu wählen.

@ocian: danke, das ging schnell.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal Paintball gespielt und hab auch noch ne Gotcha zuhause rumfahren. 

Eigentlich wollt ich wieder mit anfangen aber das hat sich dann wohl gegessen....

Ich weiß noch wie ich das erste mal gespielt hab.. ich trabte so durch den Wald und dachte mir "Eigentlich schon komisch.. man spielt hier Menschen töten...." Einen Augenblick darauf hörte ich neben mir nur noch ein *flap* *flap* *flap* ja ich wurde beschossen. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt denkt man nicht mehr sondern reagiert nur noch. Ab in die Deckung und zurück feuern. Dann jagd man vor um die Gegner auszuschalten bevor sie einen selbst ausschalten.

Ist das wirklich gewaltfördernd? Ich würde es in die selbe Ecke wie Kampfsport stellen. Ob man Gotcha spielen geht oder Kampfsport trainiert, danach fühlt man sich häufig total kaputt! Natürlich! Man hat ja Sport gemacht! Aber agressiv macht es nicht.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass man mit Gotcha das schießen lernen kann oder Amokläufe trainieren! Da fehlt einfach zuviel Schießryhtmus & Schießlehre! (Grundausbildungen für das Handhaben von FEUERwaffen).

Aber hey? Wenns schön macht! Das Volk wird ja nicht mehr gefragt! Es wird ja nur noch irgendwas beschlossen von Parteien die durch ihre größe regieren!

Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass das Volk zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr Vertreten wird sondern eher tatenlos mitansehen muß, wie die Politik macht was sie will. Wir schieben eigentlich nur noch "die Bälle" von rot zu schwarz und umgekehrt!

Das System MUß reformiert werden!

Politiker haben sich nur vor sich selbst zu verantworten und wenn sie das nicht tun wird es auch nie jemand erfahren!

Ich fordere:
- ein Versammlungsverbot für Politiker die sich im "geheimen" mit ausländischen wichtigen Staatsleuten oder großen Firmenvertretern treffen
und eine damit verbundene:
- Eingrenzung der Diplomatischen privilegien

- offenlegen der Nebeneinkünfte von Politikern

- Volksentscheid in Änderungen des Gehalts von Politikern sowie wenn sie ihre Rechte & Pflichten ändern wollen

und noch vieles mehr!

Ich sehe das Volk durch die Politik nicht mehr genügend vertreten und sehe auch nicht mehr genügend Möglichkeiten dem entgegen zu steuern!

Die Legislative hat sich zu selbstständig gemacht und eine Überwachung ist kaum noch gegeben. 

Ja für diesen Thread tu ich wohl etwas überreagieren aber es mußte mal raus! oO


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

spiegel, sagt doch schon alles
spiegel ist die bildzeitung in dick

das ding wurde zur steinhäuser zeit schonmal angesetzt, und wieder fallengelassen
mag ja sein, das die regierung das anstrebt, aber wie steht es da so schön in dicken buchstaben "paintball-SPIEL"
spiele verbieten ist armseelig und werden sie nicht durchkriegen
kohl hat nen ei auf seinem kopf geknallt bekommen, und hats auch überlebt, werden wir jetzt eier verbieten, damit sie nicht als wurfwaffe benutzt werden, wie rosa farbkügelchen?


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

war nicht spiegel. sondern stern. aber egal. das ist leider keine ente:

aus der netzeitung:



> Plan der Großen Koalition zu Paintball:
> Schießen mit Farbkugeln soll verboten werden 07. Mai 10:16
> 
> Sie stellen kriegerische Nahkampf-Szenen nach und zielen mit den Waffen auf den Gegner. Dennoch halten Paintball-Spieler ihren Sport für harmlos. Das sehen einige Politiker anders und wollen ein Verbot durchsetzen.
> ...


----------



## Shrukan (7. Mai 2009)

ist das selbe wie mit Softair, die gefährlichen Waffen kriegt man im Army-Shop.
Und Softair ist auch ein Mannschaftssport genauso wie Paintball, ist alles eine moderne Version des
Räuber und Polizist, habe keine Ahnung wie man Gandarme schreiben soll ^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

auch schon paintball gespielt und es war für mich mehr wie fussball oder so mit kolegen etwas unternehmen als ein haha ich kill den den mach ich kalt 111elf ..

aber wenn ich das alles lese
ich spuel ut/cs/wow hab paintball gespielt/hab ne gotcha zuhause/war schonma auf nem schiessstand .. und ich hab noch keinen gekillt .. hmm bug oder feature ..


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> war nicht spiegel. sondern stern. aber egal. das ist leider keine ente:
> 
> aus der netzeitung:


spiegel, stern, focus, bild
ist der gleiche scheiß
gucken alle vom anderen ab

gibt es halt paintball-soft, man nehme pfeil und bogen, stülpe über die pfeilspitze kork, und ziele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

und das ist dann nicht gewaltfördernd? 

es geht denen ja nicht darum, dass sich jemand verletzen könnte, sondern dass krieg gespielt wird. das dürfen nur die leute in grün im ausland ...


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

die polizisten?^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

nö, das ist dann robin hood, der für die armen kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Genau! Verbieten! Alles! Und wehe ich seh nochmal irgendwo Kinder Cowboy und Indianer spielen! Oder Raeuber und Gendarm! Dann werd ich aber deren Eltern denunzieren und dafuer sorgen, dass sie ob der zu verhaengenden Geldbusse nicht mehr froh werden. Schliesslich kann nur so den andauernden Amoklaeufen Einhalt geboten werden!

PS: Und wenn der Pudel meines Nachbarn nochmal auf meinen Rasen kackt, dann wird er gleich mit denunziert.

</sarkasmus>


----------



## Denji (KdV) (7. Mai 2009)

Wird echt mal Zeit die Politiker abzusetzen kann ja nicht angehen was die füren Müll bauen...
Hoffentlich kann man endlich mal wehn brauchbares wählen... was ich aber zur zeit bezweifel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir fahren nach Berlin *sing*


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Genau! Verbieten! Alles! Und wehe ich seh nochmal irgendwo Kinder Cowboy und Indianer spielen! Oder Raeuber und Gendarm! Dann werd ich aber deren Eltern denunzieren und dafuer sorgen, dass sie ob der zu verhaengenden Geldbusse nicht mehr froh werden. Schliesslich kann nur so den andauernden Amoklaeufen Einhalt geboten werden!
> </sarkasmus>



/sign!

Eure Kinder sollen nicht so gewaltätige Seeschlachten mit Lego oder Playmobilpiraten üben! Verbietet das Zeug gleich mit! Lernt ihnen lieber was nützliches! Steckt sie in nen Schützenverein oder so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2009)

Auf stern.de war diese News zu finden? OMG denn stern.de ist doch auch nur RTL *g*
Dazu hab ich quasi unbewusst heute auch noch den Blog geschrieben warum das so ist: http://my.buffed.de/user/110628/blog/view/1971951124


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

hier gibts ne umfrage:

http://umfrage.tagesschau.de/umfrage/poll_...id=paintball104

man sieht, dass die mehrheit das verbot für unsinnig hält. aber das ist den politikern wahrscheinlich egal. wann merken die endlich, dass sie vertreter des volkes sind?


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

Macht macht korrupierbar

"wann merken die endlich, dass sie vertreter des volkes sind?"
wann merkt ihr endlich, das es ihnen egal ist, ob sie uns vertreten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demokratie ist ohnehin ein beschissene staatsform, das wird sich nie durchsetzen. in keinem land funktioniert das.
macht für den, der sie nicht will!


----------



## Pit99 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute 
1. unterschied zwischen paintball und gotcha - beim paintball sind militärklamotten und stil nicht erlaubt (no camo!) keine rote paint (die bälle)
und die markierer ("gewehre" ) dürfen einer echten waffe nicht ähneln sondern sehen futuristisch aus
ich spiele in einem team turnier paintaball in der Deutschen Paintball Liga (DPL) und da rennen wir auch nicht durch den wald sondern haben ein eingegrenztes feld mit aufblasbaren deckungen .
2. paintball ist ab 18 - da sollte man schon vernünftig sein - wenn dies nicht der fall ist spielt da paintball auch keine rolle
3. habe ich in der szene keine rechten oder "irre" leute gesehn -die sind normal nicht teamfähig .
Es liegt der schwerpunkt auf strategie - action und teamfähigkeit und nicht sinnloses geballer einzelner Irrer
die politiker die es verbieten wollen sollen ihren vornehmen arsch mal zu nem turnier schieben  und sehn was da für ne stimmung ist - klar gibt es situationen wo leute sauer sind weil ein spiel nicht so gelaufen ist  wies sollte. aber sonst wünschen sich die teams glück vorm spiel  unterhalten sich und werden bekanntschaften geknüpft . Kann mich erinnern wie mal bei einer mittagspause  ne ukulele rausgezogen wurde und musik gemacht wurde und alle lustig drauf warn - es ist immer  totaler spaß und von Gewalt keine spur
Einfach ein haufen junger leute die spaß haben

Es gelten in Deutschland strenge regelungen für die ausübung des SPORTS und wenn einer nicht klar im kopp is dann ist es irrelevant ob er paintballspielt counterstrike oder andere killerspiele spielt oder nicht - er ist von vornherein schon dazu fähig gewalttätig zu werden.
In meinen augen liegt das problem am desinteresse der eltern -Hallo wenn mein kind sich isoliert und ich mich nicht für die hobbys/leben meines kindes interressiere  - kann ich ihm auch nicht helfen auf nen grünen zweig zu kommen.
Was viell verboten werden sollte ist die lagerung zu hause von waffen die fähig sind einen menschen zu töten  (für was brauche ich eine scharfe waffe daheim ?)man sieht ja wie das in amerika ist - da ist fast keine kiminelle aktion ohne eine schusswaffe - warum muss ein bürger auch sowas haben ? oder so leicht rankommen dürfen?

sry für kleinschreibung und dem schlechten deutsch - hatte aber grad nicht viel zeit


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man sieht, dass die mehrheit das verbot für unsinnig hält. aber das ist den politikern wahrscheinlich egal. wann merken die endlich, dass sie vertreter des volkes sind?



Anscheinend ist das Problem nicht interessant, sonst hättest du ja schon in:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=103109

gepostet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Wer anhand dessen, was an unnötigem Freizeitvertreib verboten werden soll, wählt, sollte nicht wählen gehen...
Und u.A. bei Paintball lernt man tatsächlich das Zielen mit einer Waffe, unabhängig davon, ob man einen an der Waffel hat oder als "Normalo" dort hin geht und spielen möchte.

Ich selbst spiele gelegentlich Paintball und es macht auch Spaß. Aber darauf verzichten kann ich auch gut gerne...

Und ich habe schonmal bezüglich der Killerspielediskussion gesagt:
Wenn man nachweisen kann, dass ohne eine gewisse Freizeitbeschäftigung die Chance besteht, dass auch nur ein einziger Amoklauf "verhindert" wird, dann sollte man diese meiner Meinung nach auch abschaffen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Wer anhand dessen, was an unnötigem Freizeitvertreib verboten werden soll, wählt, sollte nicht wählen gehen...



Gut das DU nicht zu entscheiden hast was "unnötig" ist und was nicht...


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

OHJA, RICHTIG, SORRY! PAINTBALL SPIELEN IST NOTWENDIG!

Naja, wie mit Kindern denen der Lolly weggenommen werden soll -.-
Wobei dem Lolly mehr Notwendigkeit zugesprochen werden könnte als Paintball. Stichwort Ernährung und so...


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Wer anhand dessen, was an unnötigem Freizeitvertreib verboten werden soll, wählt, sollte nicht wählen gehen...



Ich würde gern eine Partei wählen die meine Interessen vertritt. Wenn der Rest alles stimmen würde bis auf "Wow und Gotcha werden verboten" würd ich das noch akzeptieren. Aber ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund darin! Diesen bleiben sie dann doch schuldig! Genauso wie im Rest der Politik wo ich mir immer einrede: "Die werden schon Ahnung haben und ich hab halt zuwenig!" Was ist wenn sie bei großen Entscheidungen genauso nach ihrem Bauchgefühl gehen? Leider seh ich langsam Stück für Stück, dass Wähler weder gefragt werden (egal zu welchem Thema) noch das man die Meinung von Politikern ohne wirklich unheimlich großen Demonstrationen ändern kann. So als Faustregel: Übersteigt die Anzahl der Demonstranten einen zu verkraftenten Wählerverlust, wird die Idee fallengelassen.

Und wenn die Internetzensur kommt, dann befürchte ich nur noch von Medien "gefüttert" zu werden die zwar nicht zensiert, aber parteiisch sind!

Und das ist nur mal so ein kleiner Auszug aus meinen momentanen Gedankengängen.....


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsch es dir ja nicht, aber stell dir mal vor eines deiner Kinder währe erschossen worden.

Die Politik hat nun mal die Verantwortung was sowas angeht. Und die Politik muss reagieren, wenn etwas aus dem Ruder läuft. Sie macht es nicht immer optimal und mit Sicherheit auch nicht jedem so recht wie er es gerne hätte. Aber sie reagiert so, wie es der breiten Masse entgegen kommen würde.
Und mal ehrlich... Paintball gehört nun wirklich so rein gar nicht zu etwas was man braucht... Weder in punkto Arbeitsplatzbeschaffung, Umsatz oder auch Freizeitbeschäftigung, etc...

Auch ich kann vielen Entscheidungen nichts gutes zusprechen. Ich sag auch nicht zu allem ja und ahmen. Aber insgesamt muss man denke ich sagen, dass unsere Politik nicht so beschissen sein kann, wenn man dabei ein Vorzeigeland wie Deutschland entstehen lässt. Und das trotz der Voreingenommenheit Vieler durch den zweiten Weltkrieg.

-edit-


> Ich würde gern eine Partei wählen die meine Interessen vertritt.


Und so sollte es auch sein. Aber du wirst unter Garantie keine Partei finden die all deine Interessen vertreten *kann*.
Also sollte man abwiegen was einem wichtiger ist. Paintball oder ein stabiles Land? Hohe Sozialabgaben von Leuten die eh genug Kohle haben, oder gekürztes Arbeitslosen- und Rentengeld?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

cM du verkennst leider das dies immernoch purer Aktionismus ist und absolut GARKEINE fundierte Begründung hat... Man sagt einfach "Uh schießen VERBIETEN!" aber im gleichen Atemzug will man SCHÜTZENVEREINE NICHT ANTASTEN... merkst du da irgendwas?

Was ist wohl schlimmer? Teamsport im freien oder das schießen lernen an echten und scharfen Waffen? Was wird wohl eher dazu führen, das sich ein psychisch labiler Mensch dazu befähigt sieht eine Waffe zu benutzen? Denk doch einfach mal bitte nach, wenn es die Politiker schon nicht tun!

Und Vorzeigeland? Woher hast du bitte solch einen Scheißkram?


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Liest du nur das was du lesen willst?
Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, oder Nachrichten geguckt/gehört, dann wüsstest du, dass u.A. auch Schützenvereine "umstrukturiert" werden. Auch der Waffenbesitz wird verschärft.

Mal davon abgesehen ist ein Schützenverein deutlich profitabler für den deutschen Staat als es Paintball ist und je sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-
Mal davon abgesehen wird der Schützenverein durch Personal, z.B. Trainer, begleitet.

Deutschland wird nicht umsonst das beliebteste Reiseziel sein oder? Auf das deutsche Sozial- und Rechtssystem sind nicht 90% der Länder eifersüchtig? NEIN!

Wenn dir Deutschland nicht gefällt, wieso gehst du nicht nach Griechenland, Italien, Spanien, USA und versuchst dort als Arbeitsloser Immigrant a) Geld zu bekommen und b) einen Job?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen ist ein Schützenverein deutlich profitabler für den deutschen Staat als es Paintball ist und je sein wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau DAS ist der einzige Grund... wenn Paintball Steuergelder abwerfen würde, würden die sich davor hüten es auch nur mit der Kneifzange anzufassen!
Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Sicherheiten es geht dabei EINZIG und ALLEIN um die Stimmen der Alten Wähler (die leider hier Überwiegen), die sich von solchen Sinnlosaktionen leicht einlullen lassen und GELD...

Das Wohl des Volkes ist schon lange nicht mehr Ziel der Politik, weil es einfach nicht rentabel genug ist...

Das ist alles genauso gequirlte Schweinekacke wie der ganze Driss mit den "Killerspielen", man sucht sich einfach Lobbylose Dinge aus die irgendwie vielleicht ganz entfernt mit irgendwas zu tun haben, will es verbieten und kann sich dann selbst auf die Schulter klopfen, weil man ja so gut und anständig "nur für das Volk" gehandelt habe...


----------



## Frostnova (7. Mai 2009)

gotcha spiel ich eh nur in tschechien. da darf man wenigstens noch richtige szenarien spielen und mit 260 fps aus seiner e-grip "painten" ^^


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen wird der Schützenverein durch Personal, z.B. Trainer, begleitet.

Deutschland wird nicht umsonst das beliebteste Reiseziel sein oder? Auf das deutsche Sozial- und Rechtssystem sind nicht 90% der Länder eifersüchtig? NEIN!

Wenn dir Deutschland nicht gefällt, wieso gehst du nicht nach Griechenland, Italien, Spanien, USA und versuchst dort als Arbeitsloser Immigrant a) Geld zu bekommen und b) einen Job?
-------------------------------
Und zu deinem neuen Post:
Du laberst einen Bullshit das kann man sich nicht vorstellen...
Was glaubst du eigentlich was für Unmengen es kostet dieses neue Gesetz zu überwachen? Was glaubst du was es den deutschen Staat eine Kohle kosten würde, wenn "Killerspiele" nicht mehr verkauft werden dürften? Was glaubst du was der Staat an Kohle einbüßt dadurch, dass nicht mehr die ganzen Paintballkugeln versteuert werden müssen - da ja verboten? GLAUBST DU ALLEM ERNSTES DEUTSCHLAND MACHT AUCH NUR EINEN CENT BEI DER AKTION AN KOHLE?

Wenn es dem Staat um Geld gehen würden dann würde man z.B. sämtliche Waffen erlauben. Schließlich bringen auch Beerdigungen Geld.

-edit-
Und nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
Ich bin nun keiner der Ja und Amen zu allem sagt. Aber wenn die Chance besteht, dass Amokläufe so verhindert werden, und das ist in dem Fall um ein Vielfaches mehr der Fall als es bei Counter-Strike und Quake je der Fall sein könnte - da Paintball deutlich mehr den tatsächlichen Umgang mit Waffen in KAMPFSITUATIONEN darstellt (übrigens auch ein Aspekt wo sich der Schützenverein drin unterscheidet - dort geht man nicht in Deckung und es schießt auch keiner zurück), dann sollte man es verbieten!


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Nein - Selor labert keinen Bullshit (schoen, wie man ob mangelnder Argumente gleich verbal tieftritt).

Natuerlich hast Du recht, dass Spiele wie Paintball nicht notwendig sind. Dennoch seh ich nicht ein, warum ich mir als erwachsener Buerger eine harmlose Freizeitbeschaeftigung verbieten lassen soll, nur weil irgendwelche verkalkten Politiker darin eine Chance zur populistischen Selbstverwirklichung sehen. Ich selbst spiele Paintball nicht und es interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich - aber dennoch finde ich es nicht richtig, dass es verboten werden soll. Denn was kommt als naechstes? Wird Schach und Go verboten, weil es strategisches und taktisches Denken foerdert? Mensch-aerger-Dich-nicht weil man brutal seine Mitspieler aus dem Spiel schmeisst? Fangen, weil man lernt Leute zu fixieren und sie zu verfolgen?

Das ganze ist eine Hau-Ruck-Aktion die einzig darauf abzielt gut dazustehen, um zeigen zu koennen "Wir machen was!". Die wirklichen Ursachen von Amoklaeufen betrifft das allerdings nicht im Geringsten. Wie bei diesem tollen Gesetz zur Internetzensur werden nur Scheuklappen installiert, die versuchen alles "Boese" vom unbescholdenen Buerger fern zu halten. Damit auch in Zukunft die Schaefchen dieses "Vorzeigelandes" noch ihren Fuehrern Politikern handzahm hinterher trotten...


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Ein ernsthaftes Thema ins Lächerliche zu ziehen ist natürlich ein deutliches Indiz für zahlreiche gute Argumente.
Ach nein, halt? Ich sehe gar kein Argument, außer dass du dir als Erwachsener das Paintball spielen nicht verbieten lassen willst und die Politiker sich deiner Meinung nach profilieren wollen, was wohl mehr aus der Luft gegriffen als haltbar ist.

Und was hat Internetzensur mit dem Thema hier zu tun? Das einzige was im Internet zensiert wird ist Kinderpornographie. Oh nein, schande über unsere Politiker, die etwas abscheuliches für das die Opfer gar nichts können und die absolut macht- und wehrlos sind, verbieten!

*Und ja! Lieber etwas tun, auch wenns nicht das Optimale ist, als daneben zu stehen und zuzusehen wie etwas den Bach runter läuft...*
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du einen Führerschein hast, dann wüsstest du das nämlich...


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und ich habe schonmal bezüglich der Killerspielediskussion gesagt:
> Wenn man nachweisen kann, dass ohne eine gewisse Freizeitbeschäftigung die Chance besteht, dass auch nur ein einziger Amoklauf "verhindert" wird, dann sollte man diese meiner Meinung nach auch abschaffen.


Ach, dass wurde nachgewiesen, das Paintball einen Amoklauf verursacht hat? Ich kann dir nachweisen das die letzten 2 Amokläufer in Deutschland wesentlich mehr mit Schützenvereinen zu tun hatten. Viel Spass in einem Deutschland in der jede Freizeitsportart verboten ist, die irgendwie gefährlich sein könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ein ernsthaftes Thema ins Lächerliche zu ziehen ist natürlich ein deutliches Indiz für zahlreiche gute Argumente.
> Ach nein, halt? Ich sehe gar kein Argument, außer dass du dir als Erwachsener das Paintball spielen nicht verbieten lassen willst und die Politiker sich deiner Meinung nach profilieren wollen, was wohl mehr aus der Luft gegriffen als haltbar ist.
> 
> Und was hat Internetzensur mit dem Thema hier zu tun? Das einzige was im Internet zensiert wird ist Kinderpornographie. Oh nein, schande über unsere Politiker, die etwas abscheuliches für das die Opfer gar nichts können und die absolut macht- und wehrlos sind, verbieten!
> ...


aber du guckst selbst auch andere nachrichten außer die vom axel springer verlag ja?
bei der internet zensur würden alle kompetenzen in einer gewalt liegen ohne irgend eine kontrolle durch die anderen gewalten. dadurch kann mehr als "nur" kinderporno gesperrt werden wenn man es denn möchte(und das man es möchte zeigt der bundestrojaner). außerdem ist damit noch lange nicht der ursprung von kinderpornos verhindert, man legt wie schon gesagt scheu klappen an. 
und ja, politiker wollen sich mit solchen themen selbst ins licht rücken und somit beim zahlenmäßig größten teil der wählerschaft plus punkte verschaffen.


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Clever! Den Umkehrschluss sich falsch zum Nutzen gemacht!
Ich hab nie gesagt dass Paintball dafür verantwortlich ist. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Paintball sehr nah an solch Szenarien in Schulen sein kann und man daher dort eher "trainieren" kann als es in einem Schützenverein der Fall wäre.

Mir ist es ja relativ egal ob es verboten wird oder nicht. Ich finde nur dieses Kind-Lolly-Szenario sowas von lächerlich...
Und natürlich sind immer die "Großen" die Bösen. Ob es die Eltern sind, der Chef, der Lehrer, oder eben auch die Politiker. Auf diese Schimpfen können alle ganz toll, sie bieten ja auch eine große Angriffsfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-


> und ja, politiker wollen sich mit solchen themen selbst ins licht rücken und somit beim zahlenmäßig größten teil der wählerschaft plus punkte verschaffen.


Gut oder schlecht im Sinne der Mehrheit zu handeln? Ich dachte dafür sei der Bundestag da -.-
Ansonsten könnte man ja auch einfach mal einen aus der Bevölkerung bestimmten der eine bestimmte Partei die ihm zusagt wählt. Wieso sparen wir uns eigentlich nicht die Wahlen? Wieder Kohle gespart!

-edit2-


> bei der internet zensur würden alle kompetenzen in einer gewalt liegen ohne irgend eine kontrolle durch die anderen gewalten.


Achja richtig, Merkel will das buffed.de gesperrt wird und alle werden springen!
So ein Schwachsinn.. Die Kontrollmechanismen werden auch weiterhin durchlaufen und das wurden sie auch im Falle der Internetpornographie.

Wo ich dir recht gebe ist, dass Scheuklappen angelegt werden und das eigentliche Problem nicht aus der Welt ist.
Andererseits kann man auch argumentieren, dass nun der "Anreiz" für Nachahmer genommen wird, weshalb so mancher evtl. gar nicht auf die Idee kommt sich an Kindern zu vergreifen.
So oder so: Schlecht ist es garantiert nicht, dass der Zugang zu sowas verwehrt wird.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Ach stereo - Hauptsache ist doch, dass irgendwas gemacht wird. Egal was! Wenn etwas den Bach runtergeht, gehoert das Angeln an selbigem verboten!


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> -edit-
> Gut oder schlecht im Sinne der Mehrheit zu handeln? Ich dachte dafür sei der Bundestag da -.-
> Ansonsten könnte man ja auch einfach mal einen aus der Bevölkerung bestimmten der eine bestimmte Partei die ihm zusagt wählt. Wieso sparen wir uns eigentlich nicht die Wahlen? Wieder Kohle gespart!


bei solch einem beschluss geht es nicht darum gut für die mehrheit zu handeln sondern nur die stimmen zu bekommen, da liegt ein himmel weiter unterschied und die geschichte zeigt das soetwas funktioniert.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Gut oder schlecht im Sinne der Mehrheit zu handeln? Ich dachte dafür sei der Bundestag da -.-
> Ansonsten könnte man ja auch einfach mal einen aus der Bevölkerung bestimmten der eine bestimmte Partei die ihm zusagt wählt. Wieso sparen wir uns eigentlich nicht die Wahlen? Wieder Kohle gespart!



hast du dir den link angesehen den ich gepostet habe. und ich denke nicht, dass da lauter paintballverrückte abstimmen. die meisten wähler ziehen leider nicht die konsequenz aus ihrer unzufriedenheit, sondern wählen das "kleinere übel" und dann kommt sowas wie die grosse koalition raus ..


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach stereo - Hauptsache ist doch, dass irgendwas gemacht wird. Egal was! Wenn etwas den Bach runtergeht, gehoert das Angeln an selbigem verboten!


Ist das nun dein Argument nachdem du meinen nichts hast entgegen bringen können? Bzw. evtl. keine Argumente hast?



> bei solch einem beschluss geht es nicht darum gut für die mehrheit zu handeln sondern nur die stimmen zu bekommen, da liegt ein himmel weiter unterschied und die geschichte zeigt das soetwas funktioniert.


Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn die Mehrheit den Beschluss nicht für gut empfinden, dann wählen sie wen anders. Also läuft es letzten Endes doch wieder auf die Mehrheit hinaus, oder sehe ich da was falsch?

CSU will Killerspiele verbieten: Mehrheit der Bürger ist dagegen. Weniger Wählerstimmen -> nicht an der Macht. zzzZZZzzzZZzzz



> hast du dir den link angesehen den ich gepostet habe. und ich denke nicht, dass da lauter paintballverrückte abstimmen. die meisten wähler ziehen leider nicht die konsequenz aus ihrer unzufriedenheit, sondern wählen das "kleinere übel" und dann kommt sowas wie die grosse koalition raus ..


Keinen gesehen. Um was gehts denn?
Und man wählt immer das kleinere Übel, weil keine Partei der Welt zu 100% deine Interessen vertreten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Clever! Den Umkehrschluss sich falsch zum Nutzen gemacht!
> Ich hab nie gesagt dass Paintball dafür verantwortlich ist. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Paintball sehr nah an solch Szenarien in Schulen sein kann und man daher dort eher "trainieren" kann als es in einem Schützenverein der Fall wäre.


Du hast doch gesagt wenn man damit nur eine Tat verhindern kann dann sollte man es auch verbieten.  Ich selber würde Paintball nicht vermissen, einmal hat mir gereicht - muss sowas nicht jeden Tag machen. Trotzdem ist das Verbot sinnlos und noch absolut am Leben vorbei. In meiner Umgebung sind eh keine guten Paintball-Areale - wir sind damals nach Holland gefahren. Für mich würde sich also nichts ändern mit dem Verbot.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn die Mehrheit den Beschluss nicht für gut empfinden, dann wählen sie wen anders. Also läuft es letzten Endes doch wieder auf die Mehrheit hinaus, oder sehe ich da was falsch?
> 
> CSU will Killerspiele verbieten: Mehrheit der Bürger ist dagegen. Weniger Wählerstimmen -> nicht an der Macht. zzzZZZzzzZZzzz


verstehst du das mit absicht nicht? solche gesetzesentwürfe sind bereits auf die mehrheit ausgelegt( rentner/leute die mit all solche "neumodischen kram" nichts zu tun haben) und spricht damit genau das stammtischgelaber dieser mehrheit an. wir, also pc spieler/paintballspieler stellen dahingegen eine minderheit dar


----------



## Pit99 (7. Mai 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> gotcha spiel ich eh nur in tschechien. da darf man wenigstens noch richtige szenarien spielen und mit 260 fps aus seiner e-grip "painten" ^^


 schön dass du die kriegsvariante spielst die paitball den schlechten ruf macht. wenn man nicht schnell triggern kann brigt auch e-grip nix ^^

wollte nur noch 1 kommentar geben 

Verbietet Brennball im Schulsport !!! die bewerfen sich auch mit Bällen und  sind dann aus dem spiel raus ...
Brennball = training für amokläufer ?`


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> CSU will Killerspiele verbieten: Mehrheit der Bürger ist dagegen. Weniger Wählerstimmen -> nicht an der Macht. zzzZZZzzzZZzzz



cdu spd haben sich jetzt drauf geeinigt. gesetz vor der nächsten wahl. damit verboten. und nun?



cM2003 schrieb:


> Keinen gesehen. Um was gehts denn?
> Und man wählt immer das kleinere Übel, weil keine Partei der Welt zu 100% deine Interessen vertreten wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erste seite. die mehrheit der abstimmenden in nem verhältnis 5:1 war gegen das verbot. dann nicht wählen. wenn das alle machen, merkt vielleicht mal irgendwann jemand dass die politiker für ihr handeln keine legitimation mehr haben.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ist das nun dein Argument nachdem du meinen nichts hast entgegen bringen können? Bzw. evtl. keine Argumente hast?



Tut mir leid - aber im Angesicht Deiner Verbissenheit faellt es mir schwer ernst zu bleiben. Aber ich versuch's! Versprochen!

Es geht doch hier nicht darum Argumente fuer Paintball oder derartige Sachen zu finden. Mir ist Paintball egal und wenn es das nicht mehr geben sollte, dann wuerde mich das auch nicht betreffen. Wenn man allerdings etwas verbieten will (d.h. die Freiheit der Buerger einschraenken will) dann bedarf es in einer Demokratie stichhaltiger Argumente um diese "Einschraenkung" zu rechtfertigen (und ich hoffe Dein Verstaendnis von Demokratie und Freiheit geht weit genug und bedarf keiner Begruendung warum das so ist). Und eben dies ist nicht gegeben. Paintball lehrt nicht "toeten" und ist (wie ich ganz zu Beginn in meinem sarkastischen Kommentar schon andeutete) meiner Meinung nach nicht gefaehrlicher, als das unter Kindern verbreitete "Cowboy und Indianer" oder "Raeuber und Gendarm", wo (zumindest bisher) noch niemand auf die Idee kam das zu verteufeln oder gar zu verbieten (sicher auch, weil das die Politiker als Kinder auch gespielt haben und es ihnen somit naeher steht als so "moderner Schnickschnack" wie Paintball).

Und was soll ueberhaupt der Ansatz, Dinge zu verbieten, die eventuell bestimmte Faehigkeiten lehren? Nehmen wir mal an, man koennte wirklich verhindern, dass jemand den Umgang mit Waffen lernt. Gut - denn faehrt er halt mit seinem Auto in eine Menschenmenge (wie grad erst geschehen). Was dann? Autofahren verbieten? Wenn man Dinge wie Amoklaeufe verhindern will, muss man die Ursachen bekaempfen und nicht nur versuchen, kleine Hinternisse fuer deren Ausfuehrung zu erschaffen. Aber das ist nun mal sehr viel schwieriger und laengst nicht so leicht und populaer zu verkaufen. Denn wenn sich ein Politiker hinstellt und die Eltern auffordert, ihrer Aufgabe als Erzieher nachzukommen und nicht nur vorm TV zu hocken, dann kommt das eventuell nicht so gut an. Und wenn man bessere Betreuung an den Schulen durchsetzen will, eventuell mit Sozialarbeitern oder Psychologen als Ansprechpartner fuer die Schueler, dann waere das zwar ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung  - aber mit sehr hohen kosten verbunden. Ein Verbot von Paintball hingegen? Da regt sich doch hoechstens der kleine Kreis der Paintball-Spieler auf und mit wirklich hohen Extra-Kosten ist auch nicht zu rechnen (wird ja keine Extra-Einheiten zur Durchsetzung des Verbots geben, sondern die vorhandene Polizei wird halt einfach ein zusaetzliches Verbot durchzusetzen haben). Und es zeigt, dass was gemacht wird.

Aber wie ich schon zuvor sagte: Es kommt halt nicht einfach darauf an, dass etwas gemacht wird. Es kommt darauf an, dass das Richtige gemacht wird! Und wenn unbegruendet (sachlich unbegruendet - abseits von Behauptungen ala "Paintball lehrt Toeten!") grundgesetzliche Freiheiten eingeschraenkt werden sollen, dann kann das nicht das Richtige sein...


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Mai 2009)

Bald verbieten die alles
was Spaß macht und ein wenig mit
Gewalt zu tun hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Ist das nun dein Argument nachdem du meinen nichts hast entgegen bringen können? Bzw. evtl. keine Argumente hast?




wo hast du den bitte sehr argumente gebracht? ich hab nie iwas gesehn wo du begründest wiso jetzt paintball so unglaublich schlimm und amoklauf fördernd is. hingege gegenargumende hats schon gegeben. zum beispiel: paintball is n manschaftssport und alle amokläufer waren einzelgänger. also schon eher unwarscheinlich das sich da einer in n paintballteam verirrt.

und weisst du wiso n amokläufer über haupt sowas macht? weil er angestaute aggressionen hat und sich diese auch gegen die leute richten die nix machen. die sind für wen in der situation genau so schuldig wie die die ihn fertig machen/ what ever.

und wen er sich bei paintball abreagiern kann (muss net heissen das er da wie wild um sich ballert. normal sport hilft oft auch schon beim abreagiern) sinkt die chance das es überhaupt zu nem amoklauf kommt.

es spricht also eher mehr für paintball als dagegen meiner meinung nach.

und das paintball net notwendig sei... ca 90% der heutigen gegenstände, beschäftigungen etc sind unnötig oder dienen nur zu unserem komfort oder spass... also los schaffen wir das alles auch ab!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2009)

psssst sonst nimmts jemand ernst.
@und das paintball net notwendig sei... ca 90% der heutigen gegenstände, beschäftigungen etc sind unnötig oder dienen nur zu unserem komfort oder spass... also los schaffen wir das alles auch ab!


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

@ Ogil
Der erste Diskussionsansatz der wirklich produktiv ist und dem ich eigentlich nichts außer meinen bisherigen Argumenten entgegen zu setzen habe. Du wirst nie sämtliche Gefahren verbannen können. Und das sollte auch nicht das Ziel sein. Es müssen nun mal Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, die solch Geschehnisse unwahrscheinlicher machen. Ich selbst finde das Paintballverbot ja nun nicht als wirklich effektiv, aber es ist ein Anfang. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Amoklauf durch das Verbot nicht stattgefunden hätte. Aber die Chance, dass dieses Verbot den Amokläufern nicht zeigt wie man sich in einer ernsthaften Schießerei verhält, was dann wiederum "gefahrenverringernd" sein würde sehe ich schon. Und wie ich schon sagte: Wenn es eine tatsächliche Chance gibt, dass so etwas nicht passiert, dann würde ich diesen Beschluss unterstützen.



> und weisst du wiso n amokläufer über haupt sowas macht? weil er angestaute aggressionen hat und sich diese auch gegen die leute richten die nix machen. die sind für wen in der situation genau so schuldig wie die die ihn fertig machen/ what ever.


Gut dass du das weißt. Hallo Robert.



> und wen er sich bei paintball abreagiern kann (muss net heissen das er da wie wild um sich ballert. normal sport hilft oft auch schon beim abreagiern) sinkt die chance das es überhaupt zu nem amoklauf kommt.


Lustig, ich hab mich bei Counter-Strike immer aufgeregt, statt abreagiert. Beim Fußball war ich irgendwie ruhiger. Bin ich gefährdet?



> es spricht also eher mehr für paintball als dagegen meiner meinung nach.


Ich lass dir deine Meinung, aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass CS (Sinnbildlich zu Paintball) zum abreagieren wohl eher eine Ausrede ist. (und auch mal meine war, als ich noch nicht vollends meine eigenen Entscheidungen hab treffen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> und das paintball net notwendig sei... ca 90% der heutigen gegenstände, beschäftigungen etc sind unnötig oder dienen nur zu unserem komfort oder spass... also los schaffen wir das alles auch ab!


Das zeigt mir nur, dass du das Thema nicht verstanden hast.

-edit-
Im übrigen wähle ich weder die CDU noch die SPD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit2-
Nach meinem tollen Meeting (hat mir tatsächlich gefallen, coole Sache die neuen Verpackungsmöglichkeiten -.-) muss ich nun tatsächlich wieder was arbeiten.
Evtl. melde ich mich während meines Raids heute Abend mal wieder zu Wort, oder wenn ich dann doch mal Zeit finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit3-
Was ich vergaß:
Bezüglich der Umfrage - was glaubst denn du wer an der Umfrage teilgenommen hat und wo diese Umfrage gepostet wurde? Sicher kennt aus meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis, der nichts mit CS oder Paintbal am Hut hat, diese Umfrage kein einziger. Frage ich aber meine ehemaligen CS-Kumpanen, was glaubst du wieviele die Umfrage kennen?


----------



## Skatero (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Lustig, ich hab mich bei Counter-Strike immer aufgeregt, statt abreagiert. Beim Fußball war ich irgendwie ruhiger. Bin ich gefährdet?
> 
> 
> Ich lass dir deine Meinung, aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass CS (Sinnbildlich zu Paintball) zum abreagieren wohl eher eine Ausrede ist. (und auch mal meine war, als ich noch nicht vollends meine eigenen Entscheidungen hab treffen dürfen
> ...


Nur weil du dich nicht mit CS abreagieren kannst, heisst das nicht, dass es andere Menschen auch nicht können.
Ob du gefährdet bist fragst du lieber einen Psychiater. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

Los, lasst uns noch Fechten und Boxen verbieten. Bei beidem wird auch die "Tötung simuliert". (bzw tritt bei letzterem sogar schon mal ein)


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Der erste Diskussionsansatz der wirklich produktiv ist und dem ich eigentlich nichts außer meinen bisherigen Argumenten entgegen zu setzen habe. Du wirst nie sämtliche Gefahren verbannen können. Und das sollte auch nicht das Ziel sein. Es müssen nun mal Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, die solch Geschehnisse unwahrscheinlicher machen. Ich selbst finde das Paintballverbot ja nun nicht als wirklich effektiv, aber es ist ein Anfang. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Amoklauf durch das Verbot nicht stattgefunden hätte. Aber die Chance, dass dieses Verbot den Amokläufern nicht zeigt wie man sich in einer ernsthaften Schießerei verhält, was dann wiederum "gefahrenverringernd" sein würde sehe ich schon. Und wie ich schon sagte: Wenn es eine tatsächliche Chance gibt, dass so etwas nicht passiert, dann würde ich diesen Beschluss unterstützen.


Das ist nachvollziehbar - und wenn ich Dir zustimmen wuerde, dass das wirklich "gefahrenverringernd" waere, dann koennte ich auch ein Verbot bzw. eine entsprechende staatliche Kontrolle akzeptieren. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das der Fall ist. Wenn man verhindert, dass jemand mit einem Marker umgehen kann und die gleiche Person zum Wehrdienst einzieht, wo man ihr beibringt mit "echten" Waffen zu schiessen hat man irgendwie wenig erreicht, oder? Klar koennte man sagen, dass so zumindest keine Kinder/Jugendlichen solch Faehigkeiten erwerben - aber das koennte man auch mit einem "Paintball ab 18" erreichen. Ausserdem (und da wiederhol ich mich): Wenn man z.B. den Umgang mit Waffen verhindern koennte, dann haette das auch nur zur Folge, dass andere "Dinge" als Waffen missbraucht werden. Dann gibt es keine bewaffneten Amoklaeufe mehr, sondern Leute die mit ihren Autos in Passantengruppen fahren. Die Gesamtsituation ist dadurch nicht sicherer geworden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird durch solch Massnahmen eben nicht verringert, sondern nur verschoben...



> Ich lass dir deine Meinung, aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass CS (Sinnbildlich zu Paintball) zum abreagieren wohl eher eine Ausrede ist. (und auch mal meine war, als ich noch nicht vollends meine eigenen Entscheidungen hab treffen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist doch immer eine Frage wie jeder Mensch auf bestimmte Dinge reagiert. Manche Menschen drehen womoeglich durch, wenn sie eine rote Rose sehen. Diese zu verbieten waere doch aber laecherlich.



> Bezüglich der Umfrage - was glaubst denn du wer an der Umfrage teilgenommen hat und wo diese Umfrage gepostet wurde? Sicher kennt aus meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis, der nichts mit CS oder Paintbal am Hut hat, diese Umfrage kein einziger. Frage ich aber meine ehemaligen CS-Kumpanen, was glaubst du wieviele die Umfrage kennen?


Da stimm ich Dir voellig zu. Solch Umfragen sind sicher auch kein Argument. Allerdings zeigen sie, dass da nicht nur Leute an den Gaming-Maeusen und Paintguns sitzen, die sich voellig isoliert haben und von der Welt um sich herum nix mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## Mefisthor (7. Mai 2009)

*hust*yay /me ist Österreicher*hust*
da merkt man das es den Pensionistenparteien (ÖVP, SPÖ /SPD, CDU) immer weniger um die richtigen Entscheidungen sondern immer mehr um das Ansehen in der Älteren Bevölkerung geht. Warum auch auf Junge Leute eingehen die sowieso eher andere Parteien wählt und auch noch der geringere Teil der Bevölkerung ist und davon auch nicht alle wählen, wenn die Pensionisten doch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung und der Wähler sind ... Überalterung und Wahlfaulheit macht die Politik aus ! Genau so ist es und das ist auch der Problem ! Deswegen setzen sich solche Vorschläge auch sofort durch, deswegen ist in Österreich die FPÖ (die auf die jungen Leute eingeht (in meiner Klasse wählen fast alle FPÖ)) auch nur ein Bruchteil, weil die alten einfach den Ton angeben !

Und ja ich weiß das die FPÖ etwas rechts ist.

lg


----------



## cM2003 (7. Mai 2009)

Bezüglich dem Wehrdienst:
Bevor zu eingezogen wirst gibt es eine Musterung, inkl. psychologischem Gutachten (so wars jedenfalls bei mir damals noch). Sowas gibt es sicher nicht beim Paintball.
Natürlich werden dadurch nicht alle gefiltert, aber auch das ist ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Meisten die zum Bund müssen, gehen dort nicht hin um das schießen zu lernen, sondern weil sie müssen ^^

-edit-
Beim Rest sind wir glaube auf einem Nenner angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Mai 2009)

In Tagen wie solcher bin ich immens froh, ein Schweizer zu sein. 

...und ich wollte mal nach Deutschland ziehen, damit ich bei den Blizzardwettbewerben mitmachen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (7. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das man beim Bund erstmal 1 Monat lang nur die Waffe zerlegt bevor man einmal damit schießt. Ausserdem werden die Ausbilder auch ausgebildet auf solche Zeichen zu achten. 

So wie bei der Polizei kriegt man auch beim Bund per Drill eingetrichtert, das die Waffe das allerletzte Mittel ist und das nur zur Verteidigung. Die Szenarien, wo man z.b. beim Bund auf einen imaginären Feind schießt (mit Manövermunition) haben immer als Ausgangslage, das der Feind zuerst angreift ! 
Die Spezialausbildungen wie Häuserkampf oder so kommen erst sehr viel später. 
Man bekommt vor allem Respekt vor der Waffe.

Zum Thema : Eigentlich ist es wieder mal nur son Alibi-Gesetz. Die Politik muss irgendwas machen aber das Thema ist so komplex, das es vermutlich Jahre brauchen würde um eine lösung umzusetzen und welcher Deutsche würde schon gerne hören, das er seine Kinder nicht richtig erziehen kann ?
Also schiebt man die Schuld auf irgend ne Minderheit und verbietet sie. Praktisch, das Paintball hauptsächlich nur von jungen Menschen gespielt wird, das macht dieses Gesetz noch glaubwürdiger.

Ändern wird es nichts, die alten und die sich nicht mit dem Thema auskennen werden aber befriedigt sein.

Für die meisten Paintball-spieler wird sich doch auf kaum was ändern. Die Leute die ich kenne, welche PB spielen fahren dafür entweder in die Niederlande oder nach Österreich oder Schweiz. Einfach weil es dort weniger kostet


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Natürlich Stancer, die Bundeswehr sind ganz brave Leute, die Waffen werden nur für Schießwettbewerbe genutzt (:

Zum Thema:
Natürlich verbietet man Paintball anstatt Schützenvereine, schließlich lernt man beim Paintball mit echten Waffen und scharfer Munition das Schießen und im Schützenverein nur mit Spaßpistolen, die vollkommen unrealistisch mit Farbbällen schießen.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte hier auch garnicht gegen den Bund argumentieren - das hat schliesslich wenig mit dem Thema zu tun. Wenn man allerdings argumentiert, dass ein Spiel/Sport den Umgang mit der Waffe lehrt und es daher verbieten will und andererseits junge Leute selbst an der Waffe ausbildet (auch wenn diese Ausbildung sicher nicht unkontrolliert ist), dann passt das einfach nicht so ganz zusammen.

Und eines ist natuerlich auch voellig richtig: Wer spielen will kann das trotzdem. Dann halt nicht mehr in D. sondern im Ausland. Hier stehen sie am Wochenende in der Einkaufspassage und werben fuer Ihre Paintball-Anlagen - und niemand nimmt Anstoss daran oder findet, dass da zum "Toeten lernen" rekrutiert wird.


----------



## Ginkohan (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass die Bundesregierung damit wieder einen Schritt in Richtung der Spaltung der Generationen getan hat.
Ich persönlich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich vom Staat zum Dienst an der Waffe oder als Ersatz den Dienst im Krankenhaus etc. gezwungen werde und andererseits darf ich nicht mit Farbkugeln auf geschützte Gegner feuern, wenn ihr euch mal das Alter der Amokläufer anschaut so fallen diese zum größten Teil unter die Wehrdienstpflichtigkeit bzw. ein paar waren bereits beim Bund.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren, was die Regierung dagegen tun möchte da sie ganz sicher nicht ihre billigen Arbeitskräfte(Zivis) und ihre Jungsoldaten verlieren möchte.
Entschuldigt wenn ich die Argumentation in Hinsicht "Die Ausbilder passen auf" und so nicht ernst nehme da der jüngste fall zeigt, dass ein mensch auch bis zu dem zeitpunkt des Amoklaufs ganz normal wirken kann.

Auch kann ich mich dem Gefühl nicht mehr erwehren, dass ich keine Alternative mehr besitze die ich bei der nächsten Wahl wählen kann ohne, dass ein gewisser Einschnitt in meine Freiheit unternommen wird sodass ich nicht weiß wen ich wählen soll da ich keiner der Parteien meine Stimme geben mag.

Da Boxen auch die Gewalt fördert so wie Karate u.A. wird sich die Bundesregierung diese als nächstes vorknöpfen und verbieten jedoch im Gegenzug werden die Politiker da stehen und sagen, dass Deutschlands Bürger zu fett werden weil sie sich nicht bewegen.
Das ist blanke Ironie in meinen Augen.

Deutschland entwickelt sich, sollten alle angestrengten Verbote durchkommen langsam aber sicher zu einem Kontrollstaat und diesen werde ich in keinem Falle unterstützen, kein Wunder dass Deutschland irgendwann aussterben wird da die Jugendlichen bzw. Jung-Arbeiter im Ausland mehr Freiheit finden als hier.

Weiterhin muss jetzt schon die Nationalhymne umkomponiert werden da man nicht mehr von *Einigkeit* & *Recht* & *Freiheit* reden kann!


----------



## Stancer (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Natürlich Stancer, die Bundeswehr sind ganz brave Leute, die Waffen werden nur für Schießwettbewerbe genutzt (:
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Natürlich verbietet man Paintball anstatt Schützenvereine, schließlich lernt man beim Paintball mit echten Waffen und scharfer Munition das Schießen und im Schützenverein nur mit Spaßpistolen, die vollkommen unrealistisch mit Farbbällen schießen.



Du sagst es zwar mit Spott aber genau so ist es. Die Bundeswehr gehört nunmal zu den "Guten" genau so wie es die Polizei tut.

Ich bestreite nicht, das Waffen zum töten genutzt werden (können). Der einzige Zweck von Waffen besteht ja auch nur darin zu verletzen und zu töten aber Polizisten lernen genau so auf Menschen zu schießen. Eigentlich sogar noch mehr, denn bei der Bundeswehr sind Menschenscheiben verboten (man nutzt dort die Schützenscheiben). Der Polizei sagt man komischerweise nie nach sie werde zum "Töten ausgebildet"

Das liegt aber eher daran, das man die Polizei eigentlich täglich bei der Arbeit sehen kann und erkennt das es normale Menschen sind. Die Bundeswehr dagegen macht immer auf heimlich, versteckt sich in militärischen Sicherheitsbereichen und fällt wenn nur negativ auf. klar führen die dann natürlich nur böses im Schilde.
Die meisten die solche Aussagen machen (99%) waren selber nie beim Bund und haben noch nicht mal den Grundwehrdienst geleistet aber wollen wissen wie es beim Bund zu geht.

Der Grund warum Schützenvereine nicht verboten werden liegt wie ich finde daran, das man in Schützenvereinen Aufsichtspersonen und Ausbilder hat. Beim Painball kann jeder einfach drauf los spielen und auch wenn die dortigen Waffen nicht echt sind sind sie doch echten Waffen nachempfunden. Da besteht eher das Risiko, das jemand den Respekt vor der Waffe, also das eine Waffe kein Spielzeug ist, verloren geht.
Und ja : Ich glaube wer Paintball spielt, dem fällt es leichter auch mit einer echten Waffe den Abzug zu drücken. Versteht das nun aber nicht falsch, ich meine damit nicht, das Paintball-Spieler Amokläufer sind, sondern das Menschen normalerweise stets Angst vor dem Unbekannten haben. Hat jemand schonmal eine ähnliche Waffe(kann auch ne Gaspistole oder halt Paintgun sein) so fallen die Ängste der Unerfahrenheit schonmal weg, denn das Gehirn erinnert sich automatisch an ähnliche Situationen um schneller einen möglichen Lösungsweg zu ermitteln.
Man kann es in etwa vergleichen, wenn man in einer unbekannten Stadt eine Adresse sucht. Man ist sich unsicher, auch wenn man sich auf dem richtigen Weg befindet. Man hat Zweifel. Fährt man nächstes Mal wieder zu der Adresse kennt man zwar immernoch nicht den genauen Weg aber man erinnert sich an bestimmte Stellen und erinnert sich dann wie man sich früher verhalten hat !!!

Und genau sowas ist gerade bei Minderjährigen gefährlich!!!  Das Kinder mit 12 Jahren Paintball spielen ist für mich nen absolutes No-Go


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Natürlich Stancer, die Bundeswehr sind ganz brave Leute, die Waffen werden nur für Schießwettbewerbe genutzt (:


*seufz* deutschland hat immernoch eine verteidigungsarmee . heißt geschossen werden darf nur bei akuter bedrohung des eigenen lebens sowie schutzbefohlener. damit genug ot und für weiterführendes bitte den entsprechenden thread aus dem archive raus suchen


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Kinder mit 12 Jahren Paintball spielen ist für mich nen absolutes No-Go


In Deutschland kannst bzw. konntest du eh nicht offiziell unter 18 Paintball spielen.

Sogar der Bundesvorsitzende der Gewerkschaft der Polizei sagt das das Verbot unsinnig ist.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und ja : Ich glaube wer Paintball spielt, dem fällt es leichter auch mit einer echten Waffe den Abzug zu drücken. Versteht das nun aber nicht falsch, ich meine damit nicht, das Paintball-Spieler Amokläufer sind, sondern das Menschen normalerweise stets Angst vor dem Unbekannten haben. Hat jemand schonmal eine ähnliche Waffe(kann auch ne Gaspistole oder halt Paintgun sein) so fallen die Ängste der Unerfahrenheit schonmal weg, denn das Gehirn erinnert sich automatisch an ähnliche Situationen um schneller einen möglichen Lösungsweg zu ermitteln.


Richtig. Und genau das gleiche passiert bei Leuten die z.B. eine militaerische Grundausbildung hinter sich haben oder im Polizeidienst oder Schuetzenverein Waffen handhaben. Und wenn das Problem ist, dass Paintball "unkontrolliert" ist, dann waere der richtige Ansatz eine Kontrolle und kein Verbot. Ich faende es z.B. nicht problematisch, wenn Paintball nur in registrierten Anlagen erlaubt waere, welche auch ueber einen Ausbilder verfuegen muessten. Eine Altersgrenze waere sicher auch vernuenftig. Ein allgemeines Verbot auf Basis der gebrachten Argumente ist jedoch laecherlich.


----------



## nuriina (7. Mai 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Eine Altersgrenze waere sicher auch vernuenftig.



Es gibt doch eine Altersgrenze. 


Die Pressemitteilung der deutschen Painball Liga als PDF:

Die Pressemitteilung als PDF:
http://www.pbportal.de/files2009/news/www....ropaintball.pdf


----------



## Redryujin (7. Mai 2009)

Das Waffengesetzt wird weiter verschärft und Paintball wird verboten und was kommt als nächstes? Es gibt noch so vieles was das Töten simmuliert. Bücher ob Fantasy oder Krimi simmulieren auch eine Art das töten, Games genauso.

Deutschland wird demnächst so aus sehen wie bei den Telletubbis, das ist das einzige wo es keine Gewalt gibt.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du sagst es zwar mit Spott aber genau so ist es. Die Bundeswehr gehört nunmal zu den "Guten" genau so wie es die Polizei tut.
> 
> Ich bestreite nicht, das Waffen zum töten genutzt werden (können). Der einzige Zweck von Waffen besteht ja auch nur darin zu verletzen und zu töten aber Polizisten lernen genau so auf Menschen zu schießen. Eigentlich sogar noch mehr, denn bei der Bundeswehr sind Menschenscheiben verboten (man nutzt dort die Schützenscheiben). Der Polizei sagt man komischerweise nie nach sie werde zum "Töten ausgebildet"
> 
> Das liegt aber eher daran, das man die Polizei eigentlich täglich bei der Arbeit sehen kann und erkennt das es normale Menschen sind. Die Bundeswehr dagegen macht immer auf heimlich, versteckt sich in militärischen Sicherheitsbereichen und fällt wenn nur negativ auf. klar führen die dann natürlich nur böses im Schilde.


Glaub mir, nur weil ich keine Aussagen zur Polizei treffe, heißt das nicht dass ich mit dieser Truppe einverstanden bin. Mit denen habe ih auch meine Probleme, gerade mit den Kasernenbullen...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


> Die meisten die solche Aussagen machen (99%) waren selber nie beim Bund und haben noch nicht mal den Grundwehrdienst geleistet aber wollen wissen wie es beim Bund zu geht.


War ich nicht, werd ich auch nie sein. Es interessiert mich auch nicht im geringsten, weils mir reicht dass es eine Armee ist.
Und das Thema ist für mich erledigt bevor es angefangen hat, ist sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren.



> Der Grund warum Schützenvereine nicht verboten werden liegt wie ich finde daran, das man in Schützenvereinen Aufsichtspersonen und Ausbilder hat.


Was die beiden Jungs aus Erfurt und Winnenden, die beide in Schützenvereinen mit Ausbildern und Aufsichtspersonen waren, nicht daran gehindert hat Amok zu laufen. Und auch der Amokläufer von Emsdetten hat nicht Paintball gespielt sondern inzenierte Gefechte mit originalgetreu nachgebauten Softair-Waffen


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Siehste - dann gibt es sogar schon eine Altersgrenze und um ein Spielen durch Minderjaehrige vorzubeugen, muessten einfach nur die vorhandenen Gesetze durchgesetzt werden. Aber wenn man das nichtmal hinbekommt, ist ein generelles Verbot natuerlich umso fraglicher. Denn dann verbietet man ja im Prinzip ja nur die "offiziellen" Paintball-Veranstaltungen und zwingt jeden zu illegalen Spielen, bei denen dann weder auf Altersgrenzen noch auf sonstige Regeln (max. Druck, ausreichender Schutz usw.) geachtet wird...


----------



## Stancer (7. Mai 2009)

Ja eben und deswegen hab ich vorher ja Alibi-Gesetz gesagt. Dieses Gesetz wird keine Amokläufe verhindern... es wird die Leute noch nicht einmal davon abhalten Paintball weiter zu spielen. Das Gesetz dient einfach nur der Befriedigung der hohlen Masse, die keine Ahnung von dem Thema hat.

Auch mit noch so guten Ausbildern lässt sich es nicht verhindern, lediglich minimieren, denn wie gesagt liegen die Gründe wesentlich tiefer.
Man kann es ja mit der Fahrschule vergleichen. So hart bzw schwer die Ausbildung auch ist und so gut der Fahrlehrer auch sein Wissen vermittelt lässt es sich nicht verhindern, das es immer wieder 18 Jährige gibt, die sich 2 Wochen nach dem Führerschein mit Papis 250PS Wagen tot fahren und dabei vermutlich noch andere mit hinein reissen !!!


----------



## dalai (7. Mai 2009)

Typisches Muster eines Amokläufers: Von andern ausgegrenzt, unsportlich, viel vor dem Computer.
Moment, Paintball, da braucht es doch immer mehrere, es ist ein teamsport, Sport und team, das ist nichts für die meisten Amokläufer. (wie sagt man so schön, Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel, der von Windenden spielte Tischtennis) Ausserdem, wie sehen die paintballgewehre aus? Nicht wie echte waffen.

Aber das sehen Politiker ja nicht. Die befassen sich einen halben Tag mit dem Thema, reden dann in irgendeinem teuren Reastaurant auf Kosten des Staates mit anderen Politikern, und wissen dann nur noch eines, im Paintball schiesst man mit Waffen auf menschen, das muss man verbieten! (übertrieben die Szene, (einige) Politiker denken selbstverständlich mehr darüber nach, und informieren sich auch anständig)

Aus der Sicht des Politikers kann man das dann ja verstehen, wenn er  nur daran denkt. Aber, mal schauen was die Experten dazu sagen, die psychologen. Hier z.B. die meinung von Dipl.-Päd. Linda Steinmetz, die im jahr 2000 eine „Gutachterliche Stellungnahme zur Gewaltaffinität der Mitglieder der (deutschen) Paintball-/Gotcha-Szene“erstellte, darin steht u.A.: _„Paintballer […] in ihren Alltagszusammenhängen keineswegs aggressiv [sind]. Dieses betrifft ebenso den Kneipenbesuch oder Einkäufe wie das Verhalten nach Verlassen des Spielfeldes bei einem Turnier. Die Fähigkeit des Thrillerlebens scheint nicht inflationär geworden zu sein. Die Gruppen-/Szenemitglieder sehen keine Abnutzung oder Gewöhnung im ‚Reizkonsum‘, die stärkere oder gar ‚realere‘ Erlebnisse abverlangen.“ (Quelle: Wikipedia)

_So eine Erklärung lässt sich natürlich auch über Killergames, Schützenvereinigungen, Räuber und Gendarm bei Kindern, Waffenübungen in der Armee etc. finden, aber irgendein Opfer braucht man ja, etwas das man einfach verbieten kann, vielleicht gibt es auch tiefgründigere gründe, die sich nicht einfach schnell verbieten lassen.


----------



## Shrukan (7. Mai 2009)

Naja nicht nur, dass es ein Teamsport ist und somit nichts mit einem Amoklauf am Hut hat.
Denn es sind immer Einzeltäter und keine 10 die ein Gebäude stürmen...

Dazu kommt, wenn Paintball verboten wird, verlieren einige Menschen ihren Job...
Sind nicht sehr viele als wenn man jetzt Autos verbietet aber es sind Arbeitsplätze die verloren gehen.

Dazu kommt, dass dann gegen Softair komigerweise nichts gemacht wird...
Ich verstehe auch ernsthaft nicht wieso?

Hat Tim K. nicht Softair gespielt vorher? Ne dann verbietet man Paintball aber nicht Softair? Sinn?

Ich muss das nicht verstehen ^^ Hauptsache die meisten Deutschen fallen darauf rein, dass so alles besser wird.
Amokläufe können meiner Meinung nach nie verhindert werden, da steckt Menschenversagen hinter und nicht Regel x oder y.
Man kann so etwas nur entgegenwirken, aber das ist die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

Frage: was it der Unterschied zwischen Softair und Paintball?

Schiesst man dann mit "Luft" statt mit Farbe oder wie?

Ps: Bei uns ind er Schweiz hab ich ein Plakat in der Schule gesehen "SoftAir ab 18" oder so hiess es. Bin mir nicht sicher ob wirklich "softair" stand, aber "paintball" wars nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab zwar noch nicht markiert, werde es aber im sommer tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde das verbot total unsinnig!
seit meinem 16. lebensjahr warte ich darauf das ich endlich 18 werde um endlich mal paintball zu spielen und kaum hat man eine gruppe zusammen und den urlaub geplant kommen die mit so einem blödsinn. 
es ist ein mannschaftssport der weniger brutal als so ziemlich jede mainstream-sportart ist (boxen, football, fechten, selbst beim geliebten fußball geht es rauer zu). natürlich wird simuliert, aber welcher junge/mann hat noch nie krieg gespielt? selbst brettspiele simulieren krieg (stratego z. 
es ist halt eine rand-sportart die nicht von allen vermisst werden wird...
wenn es hier verboten wird geh ich halt nach holland oder in die schweiz xD

gute nacht


----------



## SicVenom (8. Mai 2009)

Frage: was it der Unterschied zwischen Softair und Paintball?
@Benji9

Softair ist eine waffe die mit hilfe von federkraft (und auch druckluft?) hartplastikkugeln verschießt, diese waffen sind gefährlich!
beim paintball wird mithilfe von druckluft eine mit farbe gefüllte gelantinekugel verschoßen, diese kugel zerplatzt beim aufprall und hinterlässt einen netten farbklecks und bei geringer entfernung schlimmsten falls einen blauen fleck.

softair gibt es übrigens auf jeder kirmes für kinder jeden alters zu kaufen


----------



## sTereoType (8. Mai 2009)

@shrukan softair ist in deutschland schons eit ein paar jahren verboten weil es öfter zu vorfällen kam , wo polizisten die waffen für echt hielten. in berlin wurde so einmal ausversehen ein großeinsatz der polizei ausgelöst.

@benji
softair oder auch softgun sind waffen dir originalen oft im maßstab 1:1 nachgebaut wurden(meist aus plastik) und plastikkugeln per luft verschießen. das geht auf verschiedene weisen. z.b. über federdruck und gasdruck. die kugeln sind zwar nicht schwer , da aus plastik und grad mal 2-4mm im durchmesser, aber bei gasmodellen entwickeln sie genug kraft um auf einige meter entfernung durch einen apfel zu schießen. das hohe verletzungsrisiko dabei ist auch einer der gründe warum es in deutschland ab einer leistung von 0,7 Joule erst ab 18 erlaubt. unter 0,7 konnte man schon ab 14 kaufen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

achso. Bei uns nennt man die dinger anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für Erklärung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @shrukan softair ist in deutschland schons eit ein paar jahren verboten weil es öfter zu vorfällen kam , wo polizisten die waffen für echt hielten. in berlin wurde so einmal ausversehen ein großeinsatz der polizei ausgelöst.
> 
> @benji
> softair oder auch softgun sind waffen dir originalen oft im maßstab 1:1 nachgebaut wurden(meist aus plastik) und plastikkugeln per luft verschießen. das geht auf verschiedene weisen. z.b. über federdruck und gasdruck. die kugeln sind zwar nicht schwer , da aus plastik und grad mal 2-4mm im durchmesser, aber bei gasmodellen entwickeln sie genug kraft um auf einige meter entfernung durch einen apfel zu schießen. das hohe verletzungsrisiko dabei ist auch einer der gründe warum es in deutschland ab einer leistung von 0,7 Joule erst ab 18 erlaubt. unter 0,7 konnte man schon ab 14 kaufen.




ich hab selber ne sig sauer und n m16 (softair) mit je 2 Joule. und die hauen ordentlich rein. da giebts nette rote und blaue flecken und auf ca 2 meter entfernung stecken die kügelchen sogar inner haut.

das m16 is mit akku und verballert sogar in seriefeuer die dinger^^


----------



## sTereoType (8. Mai 2009)

hab auch noch ne M16 model Viper auch mit voll und semiautomatik. aber nur mit grad mal 0,8 Joule. Bevorzuge aber federdruckmodelle, und da vorallem die snipergewehre. lassen sich einfach besser und angenehmer tunen und bei sniper mit feder kommt durch das rückziehen zum nachachziehen ein besseres feeling.
das diese art von "spiel" verbotenen wurde, versteh ich eher als das mit paintball

edit: doch nicht verboten aber das führen von softairwaffen in öffentlichkeit strafbar


----------



## sympathisant (8. Mai 2009)

für die leute die ins ausland fahren kein thema. die betrifft es nicht, ausser dass sie ihre markierer und zubehör vielleicht nicht mehr legal kaufen oder sogar besitzen dürfen.

ich kenne aber einige anlagen in und um berlin, die von den berlinern regelmässig augesucht werden. es gibt sportvereine, die dort ihr training abhalten. es gibt mehrere ligen in deutschland in denen organisiert gespielt wird. 

es wird protest geben, aber ob der ankommt ... ???!


und hier noch was zum lesen:



> Pressemitteilung, Frankfurt am Main, 7.Mai 2009
> 
> Forum Pro Paintballsport zum geplanten Verbot des Paintballsports
> 
> ...


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

Man sollte lieber Softguns verbieten.
Da gibt's schon ordentlich starke Stücke


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Man sollte lieber Softguns verbieten.
> Da gibt's schon ordentlich starke Stücke



Die sind ja meist nicht aus Deutschland, sondern aus anderen Ländern Importiert...kontrolliert eh keiner.

Genauso auch mit Laser Pointern. Bei chinesischen E-Shops kriegst du ohne Probleme welche, die 50 oder 100x stärker sind als die in dt. erlaubten...

Trotz alle dem gilt bei der ganzen Jugendschutzdiskussion:

"Verbote kosten KEIN Geld, Psychologen schon!"


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2009)

Alles reinster Wahlkampfpopulismus.
Eine Minderheit wird unterdrückt ( die Paintball-Spieler ) um eine größere Masse ( ich geh jetzt ma von Leuten 40+ aus ) von potentiellen Wählern auf seine Seite zu ziehen.
Das ist alles Quatsch.

Wieso verbietet man nicht die heimische Lagerung von Waffen, wenn man in einem Schützenverein ist?
Das wäre eine sinnvolle Einschränkung....
Aber nein sowas macht man ja nicht.
Jetzt wollen sie ja noch Biometrische Scanner in Waffen aller Art einbauen...is genauso schwachsinn, weil die dinger sowas von einfach umgangen werden können ( wenn man´s wirklich will )

EDIT: Was ich noch vergessen hab... an dem Gewerbe hängen auch viele Arbeiter dran.... also von wegen "Weniger Arbeitslose" usw...


----------



## Mefisthor (8. Mai 2009)

Gerade das Woodlandspiel mit Tarnkleidung wird in Deutschland skeptisch aufgenommen und oftmals mit Wehrsport und Kriegsverherrlichung in Verbindung gebracht. Anhänger der Spielart weisen diese Analogie jedoch vehement von sich und betonen den Teamaspekt des Spiels. Um dies zu unterstreichen wurde im Jahr 2000 von Dipl.-Päd. Linda Steinmetz eine &#8222;Gutachterliche Stellungnahme zur Gewaltaffinität der Mitglieder der (deutschen) Paintball-/Gotcha-Szene&#8220; erstellt, woraus hervor geht, dass _&#8222;Paintballer [&#8230;] in ihren Alltagszusammenhängen keineswegs aggressiv [sind]. Dieses betrifft ebenso den Kneipenbesuch oder Einkäufe wie das Verhalten nach Verlassen des Spielfeldes bei einem Turnier. Die Fähigkeit des Thrillerlebens scheint nicht inflationär geworden zu sein. Die Gruppen- bzw. Szenemitglieder sehen keine Abnutzung oder Gewöhnung im &#8218;Reizkonsum&#8216;, die stärkere oder gar &#8218;realere&#8216; Erlebnisse abverlangen.&#8220;_

Aus Wikipedia .. schön das solche Gutachten immer schön ignoriert werden ^^

lg

Edit: Am besten wir verbieten auch Autoscooter, das verleitet immerhin zum Crashen in andere Autos und unter 18 Jahren ist es auch noch erlaubt !! VERBIETEN VERBIETEN !!!


----------



## Zonalar (8. Mai 2009)

schon toll wie eine Frau etwa 3 Mal zitiert wird^^oder hab ich mich verzählt?

Schade, dass eure Politiker wieder auf Stimmenfang gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsste man da nicht irgendwas ändern? Das ist doch nicht der Sinn und Zweck von Politik! 

Die Politiker sagen den Ast ab, auf dem Deutschland sitzt. Zumindest bekomme ich das so vermittelt, in der Schweiz. Ich weiss aber tatsächlich nicht, welche Politiker wirklich Deutschland und die Welt langatmig verbessern wollen, und welche nicht. Nur von denen, die es nicht wollen, hört man mehr.

Mein Fazit--


----------



## Spectrales (8. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die sind ja meist nicht aus Deutschland, sondern aus anderen Ländern Importiert...kontrolliert eh keiner.
> 
> Genauso auch mit Laser Pointern. Bei chinesischen E-Shops kriegst du ohne Probleme welche, die 50 oder 100x stärker sind als die in dt. erlaubten...
> 
> ...



Hast du die Doku über den letzten Amok Läufer nicht gesehen?
Die haben die Besitzer von einem Softgun Laden interviewt.. Da sind überall Waffen an den Wänden gehangen...

Und Lazer Pointer sind super <3

Omg, hab grad bissl recherchiert..
In Deutschland sind Laserpointer nur mit 1 mw(!) erlaubt..
Und im Ausland gibts Welche mit 250 mw..
Und man kann schon mit 1 mw die Augen ernsthaft schädigen.

Kann man dann mit 250 mw Tresoren aufschneiden? ^^


----------



## Xondor (8. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> *hust*yay /me ist Österreicher*hust*
> da merkt man das es den Pensionistenparteien (ÖVP, SPÖ /SPD, CDU) immer weniger um die richtigen Entscheidungen sondern immer mehr um das Ansehen in der Älteren Bevölkerung geht. Warum auch auf Junge Leute eingehen die sowieso eher andere Parteien wählt und auch noch der geringere Teil der Bevölkerung ist und davon auch nicht alle wählen, wenn die Pensionisten doch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung und der Wähler sind ... Überalterung und Wahlfaulheit macht die Politik aus ! Genau so ist es und das ist auch der Problem ! Deswegen setzen sich solche Vorschläge auch sofort durch, deswegen ist in Österreich die FPÖ (die auf die jungen Leute eingeht (in meiner Klasse wählen fast alle FPÖ)) auch nur ein Bruchteil, weil die alten einfach den Ton angeben !
> 
> Und ja ich weiß das die FPÖ etwas rechts ist.
> ...




Uah da wird mir ja schlecht. Die FPÖ schafft es doch tatsächlich einerseits die jungen Wähler davon zu Überzeugen für das Neue zu stehen und andererseits die alten verbitterten Pensionisten mit dem Ruf nach alten Werten zu ködern. Bei den hübschen lächelnden Gesichtern der jungen FPÖ&BZÖ Marionetten vergisst man schonmal die menschenverachtende Politik, die ihre Meister betreiben.
Glücklicherweise leben diese Parteien nur davon eben nicht zu gewinnen, sondern die Oppostion zu sein - sobald sie an die "Macht" kommen gehts bei der nächsten Wahl auch schon wieder bergab, weil die Leute dann verstehen, dass man aus dem Hintergrund heraus leicht reden kann; denn wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat selbst etwas zu verändern, kann einem auch niemand vorwerfen nichts zu tun...dann sind eben die regierenden Parteien Schuld.

Das Recht-wählen ist unter Jungendlichen ja ein Phänomen, dass mit fehlender Bildung Schritt in Schritt geht. Noch ein Grund da einzuschreiten.

Dein Schreibstil sagt was anderes, aber sonst wäre ich mir sicher, dass du eine Hauptschule besuchst.


PS: Der schöne FPÖ Strache war ja selbst Paintballspieler. Das hat vor ein paar Jahren in Verbindung mit seinen rechtsradikalen Fotos für Aufsehen gesorgt. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass dieser Sport solche Leute anzieht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Verbot halte ich für Schwachsinnig.

PPS: Die FPÖ ist nicht nur "etwas rechts" sondern steht mit einem Fuß über der Grenze zum Illegalen. Aktuelle Beispiele sind zb Susanne Winter und Martin Graf.


----------



## skyline930 (8. Mai 2009)

Gestern in den Nachrichten gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war noch nie beim Paintball, würde das aber gerne mal machen. Meiner Meinung nach ist Paintball mehr Mannschaftssport wie z.B Fußball.
Zitat Pro7-nachrichten: "Paintball sei eine Simulation des Tötens". Wie bitte?! D.h. jeder nach dem Paintballspiel ist ein schießwütiger Psycho der wegen dieser höchst realistischen Simulation (ROTE Paintballkugeln!) rennt irgendwohin und knallt Leute ab?
Die 2te Meldung war, das in einem Nachbarschaftsstreit ein Mann 3 Menschen (Vater, Mutter, Bruder) des Nachbarns mit einem Ast totknüppelte.

Und dann ist Paintball eine Simulation des Tötens?

Unsere Welt spinnt.


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

> Hast du die Doku über den letzten Amok Läufer nicht gesehen?
> Die haben die Besitzer von einem Softgun Laden interviewt.. Da sind überall Waffen an den Wänden gehangen...



Trotzdem sind die meisten Softair Waffen mit denen größerer Schaden angerichtet wird aus dem Ausland importiert. Ein Freund hat sich letztens eine in Polen gekauft ohne Nachweis o.ä., eine die in Deutschland unter das Waffenschussgesetz für richtige Schusswaffen fällt.



Spectrales schrieb:


> Kann man dann mit 250 mw Tresoren aufschneiden? ^^



Nein, aber mit 200mw kann man auf dem jahrmarkt die Balons zum Platzen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Mai 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Uah da wird mir ja schlecht. Die FPÖ schafft es doch tatsächlich einerseits die jungen Wähler davon zu Überzeugen für das Neue zu stehen und andererseits die alten verbitterten Pensionisten mit dem Ruf nach alten Werten zu ködern. Bei den hübschen lächelnden Gesichtern der jungen FPÖ&BZÖ Marionetten vergisst man schonmal die menschenverachtende Politik, die ihre Meister betreiben.
> Glücklicherweise leben diese Parteien nur davon eben nicht zu gewinnen, sondern die Oppostion zu sein - sobald sie an die "Macht" kommen gehts bei der nächsten Wahl auch schon wieder bergab, weil die Leute dann verstehen, dass man aus dem Hintergrund heraus leicht reden kann; denn wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat selbst etwas zu verändern, kann einem auch niemand vorwerfen nichts zu tun...dann sind eben die regierenden Parteien Schuld.
> 
> Das Recht-wählen ist unter Jungendlichen ja ein Phänomen, dass mit fehlender Bildung Schritt in Schritt geht. Noch ein Grund da einzuschreiten.
> ...


Was ich an der FPOE  positives sehe, ist das sie sich wenigstens um jugendkrimminalitaet und sicherheit mehr als alle anderen parteien scheren.

Oft waehlen die juengeren Menschen diese, weil sie eben schlechte erfahrungen mit "Den Tuerken aus dem Park" haben.
(Kein rassismus, aber diese Fallen am meisten auf. Wurden schon fast verpruegelt von Welchen ( 16-17 jahre alt), wenn unser lehrer sich nicht eingemischt haette.

Ich pers. wuerde sie aber nicht waehlen.
Man kann wahlversprechen meist einfach nicht glauben.
Alle Parteien sind gleich verlogen.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

zurück zu paintball:

von spiegel online



> Berlin - Das von der Großen Koalition geplante Paintball-Verbot ist offenbar vom Tisch. "In dieser Wahlperiode wird es mit Sicherheit zu keinem Verbot mehr kommen", sagte der innenpolitische Sprecher der SPD-Fraktion, Dieter Wiefelspütz. Er selbst halte Paintball zwar nach wie vor für sittenwidrig, "aber meine persönlichen Wertvorstellungen sind nicht unbedingt Grund für ein Verbot", sagte er SPIEGEL ONLINE.
> 
> Stattdessen erwägen die Fraktionen von SPD und Union derzeit einen Entschließungsantrag, der vorsieht, das Kampfspiel genauer zu prüfen. Am Ende könnten schärfere Auflagen bei der Altersfreigabe und den Spielregeln stehen. Mit dem Prüfungsantrag wäre ein Paintball-Verbot zumindest für diese Legislaturperiode praktisch beerdigt.
> 
> ...



schärfere altersfreigabe? momentan darf man das spiel nur spielen wenn man volljährig ist. zukünftig dürfen dann wohl nur noch leute im rentenalter markieren ...


----------



## localhorst (14. Mai 2009)

naja mal wieder blinder aktionismus.

Per Gesetz haben wir in diesem unserem Land immernoch die Wehrpflicht die (zumindest der Theorie nach) jeden Deutschen Mann zum Dienst an der WAFFE verpflichtet.
Heißt defacto eigentlich wird jedem Deutschen Mann über 18 auf Staatskosten der Umgang mit der Waffe bzw. verschiedenen und das schießen auf Menschen beigebracht.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Gestern in den nachrichten hab ich noch etwas gehört, wo ich mir auch an den Kopf gepackt habe. Zusätzlich zum Paintballverbot wollt man noch die Altersgrenze für großkalibrigen Waffen von 14(!!!) auf 18 anheben.


----------



## JöSch1 (14. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aus dem stern: *Nach dem Amoklauf von Winnenden waren Rufe nach einem schärferen Waffenrecht laut geworden. Jetzt haben die Koalitonsspitzen sich auf Maßnahmen geeinigt: (..) und Kampfspiele wie Paintball oder Laserdom werden verboten.*...



Ich warte auf den Tag an dem Polizisten, Personenschützer, Soldaten, Förster und Jäger arbeitslos werden, weil sie real mit der Waffe zu tun haben... und wenn diese von  Jugendliche gesehen werden, kommt ja bei ihnen sofort die Lust auf, in der Gegend oder Schulen rumzuballern...
Oder Feuerwehrmänner... das könnten ja Phyromanen sein...
Oder Ärzte, Metzger... die haben doch bestimmt alle zerstückelte Leichen im Keller...
Oder Apotheker... die haben doch mit Drogen zu tun...
Oder Kraftfahrer... die könnten ja alle potenzielle Geisterfahrer sein...
oder...
oder...
oder...

Genau! Verbietet Alles! Am Besten, liebe Politiker, nehmt der Jugend alles, was noch übrig ist, seine Freizeit zu gestalten... Clubs, Vereine, Verbände... die kosten eh nur Geld! Und für die eingesparte Kohle verkauft billigen Alkohol! Ihr verdient dann noch gut daran und ihr wisst, wo unsere Zukunft ist! Besoffen in irgendeiner Bushaltestelle... Ud wer Hackedicht ist, ist ja auch nicht mehr in der Lage, ne Waffe zu benutzen...
Dann allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, wer euch Politiker dann wählen wird...? Und sehen unsere zukünftigen Volksvertreter dann so aus wie Jelzin...?

Vielleicht ist es ja endlich mal an der Zeit die *Ursachen* der Miesere zu bekämpfen, nicht deren *Auswirkungen*!

Aber für ein kontrollierteres Waffengesetz bin ich schon! Eventuell ist es ja hilfreich, die Strafen bei Verstößen drastisch zu erhöhen? Verbote ändern gar nix! Im Gegenteil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich habe weder "Paintball oder Laserdom" gespielt...


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Gestern in den nachrichten hab ich noch etwas gehört, wo ich mir auch an den Kopf gepackt habe. Zusätzlich zum Paintballverbot wollt man noch die Altersgrenze für großkalibrigen Waffen von 14(!!!) auf 18 anheben.



Wie jetzt? Großkalibrige Waffen kann man ab 14 tragen?

Wie krass ist das eigentlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (16. Mai 2009)

> schärfere altersfreigabe? momentan darf man das spiel nur spielen wenn man volljährig ist. zukünftig dürfen dann wohl nur noch leute im rentenalter markieren ...


Das ist wohl nur, wie der Rest auch, neues dummes Geschwätz, um die Sache nicht wortlos abhaken zu müssen. Das ein Verbot nie durchkommen würde war zu erwarten, auch am Rest ändert sich sicherlich nichts.
Was soll man schließlich noch anders machen? An Regelungen und Gesetzen steht Deutschland in Sachen Jugendschutz und Waffengesetz eh schon ganz oben, was auch nicht schlecht ist, aber man muss es nicht
über die Spitze hinaus treiben.



> Wie jetzt? Großkalibrige Waffen kann man ab 14 tragen?
> 
> Wie krass ist das eigentlich?


Nein, aber man kann, unter entsprechender Aufsicht, ab 14 mit anderen Waffen als Luftdruckwaffen im Schützenvereine schießen. Dies soll nun auf 18 angehoben werden.


----------



## Shinar (16. Mai 2009)

Das ist der Preis, den wir bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

Lasst uns Brot verbieten!

Erschreckende Parallelen haben sich gezeigt, als die Mägen der Amokläufer vollständig Obduziert waren :

Sie aßen alle BROT!

Brot enthält nach Meinung führender Wissenschaftler und Politiker neben Acrylamid auch gefährliche Stoffe, die zum töten verleiten.

Nach Professor XY, war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die ersten Brot-Amokläufer zuschlugen, da er sich aber gleichzeitig dafür aussprach, dass Klimawandel quatsch ist, tat ihn jeder als Spinner ab.
Hätte man nur auf ihn gehört, hätten die vielen Amokläufe vielleicht verhindert werden können


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Gron83 schrieb:


> Nein, aber man kann, unter entsprechender Aufsicht, ab 14 mit anderen Waffen als Luftdruckwaffen im Schützenvereine schießen. Dies soll nun auf 18 angehoben werden.


genau und da unter anderem mit großkalibrigen waffen. aber natürlich lern man ja das richtige schießen nicht etwa damit ,sondern mit counterstrike oder allgemein egoshootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ausgebildeter Pyromane und werde jezz Häuser abfackeln und Tresoren mit Eis-Sprays und Hammer sprengen. 

Warum? Ich war in WoW Fire/Ice-Mage. Ich bin hochgefährlich! trotz meiner 16 Jahre tickt in mir eine Bombe, ich bin quasi eine "Lebende Bombe".

Ich begegne meinen Eltern wie ein "Eisblock". Alles "Schafe" und "Schweine"!
Niemand erkennt meine waren "Talente" an! Niemand macht besseres "Wasser" und "Brot" als ich! *Und niemand, absolut niemand macht bessere "Mana-Kekse"!*


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Deutschland wird eh bald vor die Hunde gehen , den Bullshit den die Politker dort im Reichstag verzapfen ist Demokratischer Scheißdreck, so viel dazu.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

Ja damals im Reichstag wurde wirklich "Demokratischer" Scheißdreck verzapft  ;D

btw: es heißt jetzt Bundestag

Reich ? Jaa damals halt ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Mai 2009)

Das schöne ist, es ist in keinem anderen demokratischen Land anders!

Selbst die Amis mit ihrem Obama haben noch einen Senat voller alter erzkonservativer Republikaner und einem Haufen von Demokraten, die auch nicht besser sind.

Daher bleiben nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

- So weitermachen
- Die Anarchie
- Mal wieder die Dikatur


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Dat ding heißt heute immer noch Reichstag also wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

das Gebäude heißt immernoch Reichstag(gebäude) die versammlung dort ist der bundestag.



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das schöne ist, es ist in keinem anderen demokratischen Land anders!
> 
> Selbst die Amis mit ihrem Obama haben noch einen Senat voller alter erzkonservativer Republikaner und einem Haufen von Demokraten, die auch nicht besser sind.
> 
> ...


so weitermachen und die ausrangierten modelle gegen frischen wind austauschen...oder eine flaute wie von der leyen einschleusen...


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)

Ja eben , deshalb ist meine Aussage auch net falsch und die des Klugscheißers auf der anderen Seite schon


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

jein, schließlich können wir nicht in die köpfe der anderen hinnein gucken. von daher wissen wir auch nicht wie er deinen post verstanden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2009)

musst ja nich gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen, nur weil ich deinen Post missverstanden hab ~_~


> - So weitermachen
> - Die Anarchie
> - Mal wieder die Dikatur



Is alles net des gelbe vom Ei ^^
da fehlt iwie noch was besseres... vllt Richtige Demokratie ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> musst ja nich gleich auf die Barrikaden gehen, nur weil ich deinen Post missverstanden hab ~_~
> 
> 
> Is alles net des gelbe vom Ei ^^
> da fehlt iwie noch was besseres... vllt Richtige Demokratie ;D


richtige demokratie??
sowas gibts noch?


----------



## Hanfgurke (17. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein, dass der Thread, so wie er anfangs gedacht war, völlig ausgereizt ist?


----------



## nemø (17. Mai 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> Frage: was it der Unterschied zwischen Softair und Paintball?
> @Benji9
> 
> Softair ist eine waffe die mit hilfe von federkraft (und auch druckluft?) hartplastikkugeln verschießt,* diese waffen sind gefährlich!*
> ...



Ich muss dazu sdagen das mir persönlich paintball mehr wehtut als softair... hab aufm Dorf lange softair "gespielt" und muss sagen als ich des erste ml n paintballball abbekam war des härter als softair. außerdem haben kirmes spftair waffen garkeinen druck und kommen für 5 euro aus china da kann man jemanden aus 1 meter ins auge schiesen und nix passiert /übertrieben

COOl fand ich im bayrischen rundfunk (fernsehen) ghanm se mal politiker softair spielen lassen, die ham nach 52 sekunden verloren und meinten sie wären ja fast erschossen worden und das des recht gefährlich wär und so.....wenn sies verbieten zie ich mit schaumstoffschwertern loss und las kleine kinder aufm spielplatz sich gegenseitig in die augenm stechen.. is ja nuzr n schaums toffschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> - Mal wieder die Dikatur


Hmm alle Jahrhunderte wieder ... die letzte is ja schon mehr als 60 Jahre her, wird ja wieder ma Zeit das sich zeigt wie dumm die Menschheit ist

Schon ma aufgefallen das wir Österreicher schuld an beiden Weltkriegen sind ?

Naja in Österreich ist der Anteil der Rechtsradikalen eh wieder viel zu hoch, dauert also nimmer so lang Oo

lg


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Schon ma aufgefallen das wir Österreicher schuld an beiden Weltkriegen sind ?



...ja ist bekannt, genauso wie Deutschland jeden Krieg verloren hat, seit wir ne Luftwaffe haben! oO


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Mai 2009)

Warum warten wir einfach nicht bis die ganzen alten Politiker Säcke sterben.Dauert eh nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Warum warten wir einfach nicht bis die ganzen alten Politiker Säcke sterben.Dauert eh nicht mehr lang.


Tja kennst du irgendjemanden in deinem alter der Politiker werden will und nicht viel weniger konservativ ist als die heutige Politik ?

Ich kenn 2, die sind zwar mit der Politik unzufrieden aber nicht viel aufgeschlossener für neue Medien und sehr einseitig.

Soll ich mich auf so eine Generation freuen ??

Wenn du Leute kennst die nicht so sind wie beschrieben und Politker werden wollen, dann freu ich mich ^^

lg


----------



## Rhokan (19. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ...ja ist bekannt, genauso wie Deutschland jeden Krieg verloren hat, seit wir ne Luftwaffe haben! oO



Und unser Oberhaupt war beides mal psychisch in einem äußerst fragwürdigen Zustand.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. Mai 2009)

Oder wie dass Frankreich noch nie einen Krieg eigenständig gewonnen hat 

(Ich stütze mich bei dieser Behauptung auf keine historischen Quellen sondern auf das hier ^^)

lg


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Man hat Deutschland dazu gezwungen, sich die Schuld einzugestehen, dass sie mit dem 1. Weltkrieg angefangen haben!

Dabei hat ja alles mit nem Attentat auf nen Kronprinzen angefangen...

Ps: Ob jezz Deutschland es gestanden hat... an dieser Stelle hab ich in Geschichte geschlafen^^Aber ich weiss, das is ne Unterstellung!

So wie die Psychologin in "Bad Boys 2": 
-"du bist wütend!"
-"nein, ich bin nicht wütend, ich bin völlig entspannt"
-"doch, du bist wütend. Das ist ganz normal. Wuuuusaaaa."
-"nein ich bin ned wütend..."
-"Sie sind wütend. sag, Wuuuuuusaaaaaa"
-"Ich sagte doch..."
-"WUUUUSAAAAAA!"
-"Ich bin nicht wütend, aber wenn sie nicht bald aufhören werd ich wütend"


----------



## -Therion- (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Man hat Deutschland dazu gezwungen, sich die Schuld einzugestehen, dass sie mit dem 1. Weltkrieg angefangen haben!
> 
> Dabei hat ja alles mit nem Attentat auf nen Kronprinzen angefangen...



Was fürn Quark

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erster_Weltkrieg


----------



## pnn (20. Mai 2009)

Deutschland hat den 2. WK ja auch nicht angefangen. Das waren ja, wie jeder weiss, die Polen!


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das schöne ist, es ist in keinem anderen demokratischen Land anders!
> 
> Selbst die Amis mit ihrem Obama haben noch einen Senat voller alter erzkonservativer Republikaner und einem Haufen von Demokraten, die auch nicht besser sind.
> 
> ...





LordofDemons schrieb:


> richtige demokratie??
> sowas gibts noch?


In der Schweiz hat jeder Bürger die Möglichkeit, gegen eine Gesetzesänderung das Referendum zu ergreifen. Das bedeutet, wenn er in einer gewissen Frist eine gewisse Mindestanzahl von Unterschriften zusammen tragen kann, kommt die Abstimmung vors Volk. Dann kann jeder Bürger einzeln über die Gesetzesänderung abstimmen. Insofern finde ich persönlich, dass das Schweizer Wahlsystem dem Begriff "Demokratie" am nähesten kommt. Natürlich gibts da auch Parteien und den Bundesrat, die nich wirklich immer so handeln wie es das Volk möchte, dennoch hat man im Grundsatz immer die Möglichkeit gegen ne Gesetzesänderung vorzugehen, wenn man sich dementsprechend ins Zeug legt und Unterschriften sammelt.


Und beide Weltkriege wurden nicht von einer einzelnen Partei angefangen sondern sind daraus entstanden, dass es mehreren Ländern schlecht ging.


----------



## pnn (20. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> In der Schweiz hat jeder Bürger die Möglichkeit, gegen eine Gesetzesänderung das Referendum zu ergreifen. Das bedeutet, wenn er in einer gewissen Frist eine gewisse Mindestanzahl von Unterschriften zusammen tragen kann, kommt die Abstimmung vors Volk. Dann kann jeder Bürger einzeln über die Gesetzesänderung abstimmen. Insofern finde ich persönlich, dass das Schweizer Wahlsystem dem Begriff "Demokratie" am nähesten kommt. Natürlich gibts da auch Parteien und den Bundesrat, die nich wirklich immer so handeln wie es das Volk möchte, dennoch hat man im Grundsatz immer die Möglichkeit gegen ne Gesetzesänderung vorzugehen, wenn man sich dementsprechend ins Zeug legt und Unterschriften sammelt.


Sowas gibt es in Deutschland auch, aber nur auf Landesebene ... in Bayern gibts doch da sowas wegen dem Rauchergesetz.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn es so weiter geht werd ich irgendwann auch Schweizer......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter geht werd ich irgendwann auch Schweizer......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD das denk ich mir auch immer, irgendwann kannste bloß noch auswandern bei der scheiße


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

au ja^^Kommt alle zu mir^^Wir machen dann unsere eigene Buffed-schweizer_WG XD 

Partys und Lans bis zum Abwinken^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> au ja^^Kommt alle zu mir^^Wir machen dann unsere eigene Buffed-schweizer_WG XD
> 
> Partys und Lans bis zum Abwinken^^


Bekehrung inklusive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(SCherz)


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Was fürn Quark
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erster_Weltkrieg






> Der Krieg begann am 28. Juli 1914 mit der Kriegserklärung Österreich-Ungarns an Serbien.
> [...]
> Vorausgegangen war das Attentat in Sarajewo am 28. Juni 1914, bei dem der österreichisch-ungarische Thronfolger Franz Ferdinand und seine Ehefrau Sophie ermordet worden waren und hinter dem die Mitglieder der verschworenen serbischen Geheimloge &#8222;Schwarze Hand&#8220; vermutet wurden.





> Am 18. Januar 1919 begann die Pariser Friedenskonferenz. Am 28. Juni unterzeichnete die deutsche Delegation unter starkem Druck der Alliierten den Vertrag von Versailles.
> [...]
> Der Artikel 231 des Vertrages wies die alleinige Schuld am Krieg dem Deutschen Reich und seinen Verbündeten zu. Die Alliierten begründeten damit die Reparationsforderungen. Viele Deutsche empfanden dies als ungerecht.



Haha! Owned mit eigener Wikipediaseite...


----------



## Philister (20. Mai 2009)

euch und eure kohle nehmen wir mit kusshand ;-)


----------

